# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  فوز كبير لأم صلال على الخور

## loveme1407

حقق أم صلال فوزاً كبيراًَ على الخور 4-صفر في المباراة التي جمعت بينهما الخميس في افتتاح المرحلة السابعة من الدوري القطري لكرة القدم.
سجل الأهداف الفرنسي صبري لموشي (3 و9) والبحريني حسين علي الملقب بـ"بيليه" (39 و70).
ولعب الخور بتسعة لاعبين لطرد لاعبيه المالي مامادو ديالو (23) ووليد محيي الدين (75).
وصعد أم صلال إلى المركز الرابع موقتاً برصيد 10 نقاط، فيما زادت مشاكل الخور بالخسارة الرابعة على التوالي والخامسة في 7 مباريات حيث تجمد رصيده عند 4 نقاط وتراجع إلى المركز العاشر والأخير.
وفي مباراة ثانية، قاد البوركيني عبد الله سيسيه فريقه السيلية إلى خطف فوز مثير من الوكرة 4-3 بتسجيله 3 أهداف تصدر بها قائمة الهدافين برصيد 7 أهداف.
وجاءت المباراة قوية ومثيرة خاصة في الشوط الثاني ونهايتها حيث خطف سيسيه هدف الفوز في الدقيقة الأولى من الوقت بدل الضائع.
وافتتح مشعل عبد الله التسجيل للسيلية في الدقيقة 12، وأضاف سيسيه الثاني في الدقيقة 29 من ركلة جزاء، بيد أن الوكرة انتفض في الشوط الثاني وقلص الفارق عبر المغربي علي بوصابون في الدقيقة 53، وأدرك مواطنه عادل رمزي التعادل في الدقيقة 63.
ومنح سيسيه التقدم مجدداً للسيلية عندما سجل هدفه الشخصي الثاني والثالث لفريقه في الدقيقة 65، لكن رمزي حذا حذوه وسجل هدفه الشخصي الثاني والثالث للوكرة في الدقيقة 66 مدركاً التعادل، قبل أن ينجح سيسيه في خطف هدف الفوز في الدقيقة الأولى من الوقت بدل الضائع.
وهو الفوز الثاني على التوالي للسيلية الذي رفع رصيده إلى 6 أهداف وتخلص من المركز الأخير بعدما تقدم إلى المركز الثامن، بينما تجمد رصيد الوكرة عند 8 نقاط وتراجع إلى المركز السادس.
وتختتم المرحلة الجمعة، فيلعب الريان مع العربي، والغرافة مع الشمال، وقطر مع السد.

----------

